# What was the most exciting day of your life?



## Ravellian

I think mine might be today.... just been offered my first full-time job out of college as an auditor/tax accountant, with a starting salary of $48K. WOOHOO!


----------



## samurai

Graduating from Army basic training in 1974 after being "re-cycled' due to illness {pneumonia} and being allowed to wear my dress uniform for the first time.


----------



## Rasa

Ravellian said:


> I think mine might be today.... just been offered my first full-time job out of college as an auditor/tax accountant, with a starting salary of $48K. WOOHOO!


That's great. Will you continue practicing music?


----------



## Vaneyes

Joining "Talk Classical", of course.


----------



## Almaviva

It was May 16, 1984.


----------



## Ravellian

What happened, Alma?



Rasa said:


> That's great. Will you continue practicing music?


That's the big question, right? ...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I've had lots of exciting days in my life, most music related. Most were concerts (both as participant and listener).

Non-musically, it will be June 2, 2011 for me.  Of my young life.


----------



## Almaviva

Ravellian said:


> What happened, Alma?


It's a rather incredible (and very romantic) story, Ravellian, but I swear it's true. I met the woman who is now my wife for the first time on 5/14/1984. She was engaged, and with her wedding date set for later that year. We had dinner together - not a date, but as professional colleagues (we share the same profession and actually at the time worked for the same employer but had never spotted each other). We talked, and talked. Nothing else happened; dinner was over, we went our separate ways, no kiss or anything, not even a handshake, no skin contact. Just a very intense conversation that hinted at us being soulmates, although we carefully avoided any more intimate topics - but we couldn't stop looking at each other with that burning sensation in our bellies, throughout the evening. The next day - 5/15/84 - we were both busy at work and didn't meet (I did order flowers to be delivered to her by a messenger with a nice card, in a bold move which later I learned that she really, really loved, and was jumping all over the place when she read the card). On 5/16/84 in the morning I bumped into her at the institution where we both worked (she blushed), and asked her out for lunch. During lunch and in the middle of as intense a dialogue as the one we had during the 5/14/1984 dinner, I suddenly stopped the conversation and said - "will you marry me?" She, of course, thought I was kidding. Under my vehement protests and adamant assurance that I was dead serious, not kidding at all, and wanted her honest answer, she finally understood that I did mean it, and said - "Wait a moment, I can't answer right now but I *will* answer shortly." She asked the waiter for a phone (no cell phones at the time), called her fiancé, and said "I'm sorry, I know that what I'm doing is not nice and is rather cruel, but something came up, I'm breaking up with you. I'll explain later, but right now I need you to understand that I'm really breaking up with you; there will be no going back, I won't change my decision whatever you say or do. I'm sorry, I have to hang up now, we'll talk later." Then she put the phone down, looked at me in the eyes, and said: "Yes." She moved into my apartment the same day after work (after four car trips to get her things, back and forth between her apartment - which she shared with 3 roommates - and mine - a bigger one, I lived by myself). The very first kiss - believe it or not, I know it's quite incredible - only happened after the move was complete, when we were both sweaty with all the packing and hauling, and decided to shower together (and went from there to - cough, cough - even more entertaining things). We've been together for the last 27 years. While we only went to City Hall to sign the papers on a later date, it's 5-16-84 that we celebrate as our anniversary. It was by far the most extraordinary day of my life, and this incredibly romantic start was instrumental in holding us together during the inevitable crises that all couples go through - at the peak of our (rare) fights, we'd always stop, look at each other, and say - "something that has started so beautifully can't end without a good honest effort to communicate and set things straight once again." Our friends and families went berserk at the time (and I can't tell you how crazy the ex-fiancé went!!!), and kept predicting the big break-up, since nobody believed that such an impulsive start of a marriage would last. Well, it did, and it was the best thing I ever did in my life.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Woah! That's radical! Amazing!


----------



## Couchie

Almaviva said:


> ...it was the best thing I ever did in my life.


Holy... crap. You bring legitimacy to opera's instant-lovefests


----------



## Almaviva

Couchie said:


> Holy... crap. You bring legitimacy to opera's instant-lovefests


Yep... it may explain why I love opera so much.


----------



## Weston

Mine doesn't quite compare to some of the others, but for me, a life long science, space, and art fanatic, this was my most exciting day (that I can tell you about ).

June 25, 1992.

Having just illustrated the official brochure for NASA's 50th shuttle mission I was invited to see the launch from the VIP viewing section along with several astronauts, reporters, politicians and so forth. The morning of the launch we were taken into a huge auditorium in the Vehicle Assembly Building with what was at that time the world's largest iMax screen (if I remember correctly), for a pre-launch briefing. I walked in and saw my cover art projected _three stories high_ on the screen for all the luminaries to see, and it remained there throughout most of the briefing. I was completely dumbfounded, not to mention teary-eyed. Then of course the launch itself later that day was even more exciting. I'll never forget it, and likely never will surpass it.


----------



## Meaghan

Wow, Alma, that's amazing! Sucks for the other guy of course, but it's very operatic, and it makes me happy to know that that kind of thing happens in real life, however rarely.


----------



## Ravellian

Wow, Alma! It kinda reminds me of how my grandfather met my grandma... same kinda thing, she was engaged to another guy, but when she met my grandfather she ran off with him instead. And they've been married almost 60 years..


----------



## Art Rock

Rather conventional, our wedding day. 25 March 2000.


----------



## Aramis

> I think mine might be today.... just been offered my first full-time job out of college as an auditor/tax accountant, with a starting salary of $48K. WOOHOO!


What's exciting about that? Getting a good job? Nice thing for sure, but exciting? If this is exciting then what words are left for, I don't know, getting surrounded by british calling you to surrender and shouting "La garde meurt, mais elle ne se rend pas!", then dying killed by them all? Or something like that. That's exciting. Or going between wild and blood-thirsty beasts to pick up a glove thrown there by beautiful buy vicious lady daring knights to get back her glove, then casting it into her face with scorn and walking away.

Love Almaviva's story, btw.

But I still would prefer something like these two stories I wrote about at first place. Without something like that my life won't be completed.



> Rather conventional, our wedding day. 25 March 2000.


What do you mean, "our"? I don't remember anything


----------



## emiellucifuge

You're getting married/engaged in three days?


----------



## Aramis

emiellucifuge said:


> You're getting married/engaged in three days?












OH NOES HE SAW BEFORE I DELETED


----------



## mamascarlatti

My two most exciting, exhilerating, exhausting, painful and life-changing days were the days I gave birth to my daughters.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Believe it or not, one of my most exiting days of life was the the day I saw a movie of Stravinsky conducting his Firebird Suite ! Stravinsky was my favorite composer at that time. I was so young, never thought about a lot of troubles in my future life and it was music and only music as my real and true love ! Besides, it was the first time I could see a composer conducting his own music ! Never forget how glad I was to see him conducting ... looks like it was one thousand years ago, life is so cruel ... Hhhhhhhhhh (sigh) ...


----------



## Il_Penseroso

mamascarlatti said:


> My two most exciting, exhilerating, exhausting, painful and life-changing days were the days I gave birth to my daughters.


I can understand how painful and life-changing it could be, but I've heard, every mother feels such celestial during pregnancy. This always sounds miraculous to me.


----------



## science

I've been working on this a long time, and I just can't pick a day. The word "exciting" is hanging me up. 

It might be the first time I went abroad. My first day, I woke up at a hotel in Bago and just walked out into the city. I was lost within minutes. The kids were following me silently, people's walls were rolled up to let the breeze blow through and I could see them inside, brushing their teeth or cooking or rolling cigarettes. I just walked along until a guy on a bicycle offered me a ride, and then I went around Bago for the day, visiting all the temples (religion is my thing). Such kindness. 

Perhaps it was the trip to Kyiaktiyo a few days later. But that was more "profound" than "exciting."

I learned so much about the world on that trip. It changed my life in many ways. Losing my faith seems like the biggest thing, and that was huge, but it was so much more than that. 

I often say that I am a teacher - it's not just my job, it's my calling, it's the thing I really am, whether anyone pays me or not, no matter how I am employed, I will always be a teacher. But at least as true is that I am a traveler. I never feel more like myself than when I am wandering into someplace I've never been before with no expectations. 

A very meaningful day, maybe not exciting, was the day I went to Capernaum, on the Sea of Galilee. I wasn't even Christian any longer, but after all the fake "Holy Land" stuff, there was the lake, so small you can see across it, and I sat on the shore in a spot that must have been very very close to a place that Jesus would've been at some point. Even after de-mythologizing the man, he's just one of many Jews who were crucified, who knows what he actually believed or taught, but he changed the world and the religion inspired by him had changed my life so much. Cannot communicate the feeling of being there.


----------



## tdc

I think the reason I too haven't yet posted in this thread is because I have no idea what the most exciting day of my life was...and the answer to that might just make me realize I still need to accomplish more in this life.

But I did just want to congratulate Ravellian on getting that great new job! I would also be very interested to hear any feedback on how the job is going and whether or not you still are finding time for your music.


----------



## mamascarlatti

science said:


> A very meaningful day, maybe not exciting, was the day I went to Capernaum, on the Sea of Galilee. I wasn't even Christian any longer, but after all the fake "Holy Land" stuff, there was the lake, so small you can see across it, and I sat on the shore in a spot that must have been very very close to a place that Jesus would've been at some point. Even after de-mythologizing the man, he's just one of many Jews who were crucified, who knows what he actually believed or taught, but he changed the world and the religion inspired by him had changed my life so much. *Cannot communicate the feeling of being there*.


I know that feeling. I felt it too when I went there. It's a magical place.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Art Rock said:


> Rather conventional, our wedding day. 25 March 2000.


Yup- similar story for me- identical year, too!

Runnner-up consideration goes to the last working day at my blue-collar gig back in the midwest, which happened about a month before the wedding day. I was a good boy- I gave two weeks notice... but that was a most excellent day!!

Another memorable day was a little more than 20 years ago. I was playing tournament Table Tennis- at one of the two premiere events in the U.S. Among the multiple events were several "ratings" events (c.f.: a "Class" section in Chess, or a handicap bowling tourney) and won one of them- after staving off two match points (while receiving!) in the quarters. This earned me my one and only "national title."


----------



## Almaviva

Chi_townPhilly said:


> Another memorable day was a little more than 20 years ago. I was playing tournament Table Tennis- at one of the two premiere events in the U.S. Among the multiple events were several "ratings" events (c.f.: a "Class" section in Chess, or a handicap bowling tourney) and won one of them- after staving off two match points (while receiving!) in the quarters. This earned me my one and only "national title."


This is pretty impressive, CTP! To be a national champion in any sport is quite an accomplishment!:tiphat:


----------



## World Violist

Chi_townPhilly said:


> Another memorable day was a little more than 20 years ago. I was playing tournament Table Tennis- at one of the two premiere events in the U.S. Among the multiple events were several "ratings" events (c.f.: a "Class" section in Chess, or a handicap bowling tourney) and won one of them- after staving off two match points (while receiving!) in the quarters. This earned me my one and only "national title."


Man, I didn't know you played table tennis! I love it, don't get to play very often--a few days a year--but I still play fairly well against others who play way more often.

I've had rather a lot of exciting days lately, so it's difficult to settle on one that rises above the rest. Unlike many people here, I've never been married, never had a solid job (gigging, of course, doesn't count), and graduation was an absolute non-event for me as I was on my downhill slide to bitterness over the symbolic excess of that sort of thing.

If I had to throw one day that stands above _many_ others, though, I might well choose the Mahler 1 concert earlier this year. That was one seriously exciting day, and one of my only concert experiences where that excitement was tangible.

Curiously, this question sorta entered my mind earlier today, and one of the moments that was electrifying for me was the first time I saw George Carlin on Youtube. I think he had just died, and someone had sent me a video titled "George Carlin's Greatest Moment" and I clicked on it. I was still enough of a prude that I was rather put off by the language, but toward the end he said one sentence that made something in me click: "The owners of this country know the truth: it's called the American Dream because you have to be asleep to believe it." And this seriously blew my mind, because I had never thought about it this way before. I had questioned the "American Dream," but never had I come to such a simple conclusion.

Sorry for the somewhat longish post, but at my age I suppose you just can't settle on something like this, especially when exciting stuff just keeps happening.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Ravellian said:


> I think mine might be today.... just been offered my first full-time job out of college as an auditor/tax accountant, with a starting salary of $48K. WOOHOO!


Congratz! Are you doing the professional exams like the CPA, CA ... ?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

The most exciting day in my life was in January 2010, when I joined Talk Classical forum and I never looked back ...


----------



## Nix

March 31st 2011. I premiered my most mature composition written thus far, a massive work for solo piano that I played myself. I had played it a for a few close friends so there was some anticipation leading up to it. It went down incredibly, playing it near perfectly and the audience was almost dead silent for the duration. It was very well received, and the head of the department said I'd gotten more curtain calls then he'd ever seen at a composers concert- and I was just a freshman. 

It's just about the only thing I brag about  

April 23rd 2010 was also a very important day, but for much more personal reasons.


----------



## Ravellian

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Congratz! Are you doing the professional exams like the CPA, CA ... ?


Heh, yes, I will be getting started on the CPA exam after tax season next year. That's what they told me to do, anyway.


----------



## haydnfan

Most exciting (or insanely nervous) day was the day of my thesis defense. Oh boy it was memorable but I wouldn't want to repeat it.


----------



## Guest

It's a toss up between seeing Jimi Hendrix and getting married...


----------



## Suwannee Tim

The day I got married I don't remember fondly. I was hung over. (I don't drink any more.) Otherwise, very stressful. My betrothed's 14 year old daughter was determined to make it difficult, a pianist that showed up two minutes before the ceremony, et cetera, et cetera. The day I got shot was pretty exciting. Got to meet a lot of new people who were all very interested in me, doctors, nurses, cops. Very exciting. Starting up a multi-hundred-million $ power plant new or after major changes is exciting. If you don't get things right they blow up and that makes a hell of a mess. Some of the most wonderful days of my life have been anything but exciting, days on the river, in the wilderness, perfect weather, everything in place, everything working. Wilderness trips are difficult and stressful to get underway, the transition from the work and anxiety in getting started (hopefully) gets replaced by near bliss.

Almaviva's tale is unique but I disagree that fiance got a raw deal, she obviously wasn't meant for him. My father and mother eloped a week after meeting. Lived happily ever after.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Glad to meet another fan of the wilderness!


----------



## Rasa

Ravellian said:


> What happened, Alma?
> 
> That's the big question, right? ...


Answers yet?


----------



## Almaviva

Suwannee Tim said:


> The day I got married I don't remember fondly. I was hung over. (I don't drink any more.) Otherwise, very stressful. My betrothed's 14 year old daughter was determined to make it difficult, a pianist that showed up two minutes before the ceremony, et cetera, et cetera. The day I got shot was pretty exciting. Got to meet a lot of new people who were all very interested in me, doctors, nurses, cops. Very exciting. Starting up a multi-hundred-million $ power plant new or after major changes is exciting. If you don't get things right they blow up and that makes a hell of a mess. Some of the most wonderful days of my life have been anything but exciting, days on the river, in the wilderness, perfect weather, everything in place, everything working. Wilderness trips are difficult and stressful to get underway, the transition from the work and anxiety in getting started (hopefully) gets replaced by near bliss.
> 
> Almaviva's tale is unique but I disagree that fiance got a raw deal, she obviously wasn't meant for him. My father and mother eloped a week after meeting. Lived happily ever after.


Wow. You seem to have a very exciting life, in between getting married while drunk and being shot. Any details on the shooting? No sarcasm, I'm really curious.

About my wife's ex-fiance, I think he did get a raw deal. He kept trying to reconnect, calling her until she put an end to it (he tried to invite her to a date in an expensive restaurant, she said "Sure, my husband and I will be delighted to attend" - he said, "it's not what I had in mind" - she said "then it's not happening, I'm a married woman" - he gave up), then we learned from common friends that he took to having multiple girlfriends, then got married, divorced, and was rather unhappy. Poor guy.


----------



## Ukko

Today. Sprayed some undercoating under my truck, got significant amounts on my shirt and on my glasses; and, buds are opening on my miniature rose bushes.

My memory for excitement is short and otherwise unreliable.


----------



## Almaviva

Hilltroll72 said:


> Today. Sprayed some undercoating under my truck, got significant amounts on my shirt and on my glasses; and, buds are opening on my miniature rose bushes.
> 
> My memory for excitement is short and otherwise unreliable.


The wine I'm drinking right now with the crusty bread and olive oil dip is pretty exciting.


----------



## Almaviva

Rasa said:


> Answers yet?


The big question... like, life, the universe, and everything? I think the answer is 64. Or was it a different number? I don't remember.


----------



## Suwannee Tim

Almaviva said:


> Wow. You seem to have a very exciting life, in between getting married while drunk and being shot. Any details on the shooting? No sarcasm, I'm really curious.....


Wasn't drunk for the wedding but hung over. I was 20 years old, riding my bicycle when I saw a man run from a liquor store carrying a cloth bag and a revolver. He was running very, very fast. Shortly a man emerged from the store with a Browning Hi Power pistol, 9mm and began firing wildly at the robber who by now was close to me. I heard a "clang" from my bicycle which was a bullet striking the seat tube. I got off the bicycle to examine the damage and noticed blood and small fragments of meat around the dent. It took me about half a minute to figure out the origin of this stuff which was a bullet wound in my lower left leg. Soon, the cops arrived and were told by the shooter that I was "the man" which earned me a pretty good roughing up. After half a hour or so The Law figured out I wasn't "the man" and let me go. I rode my bicycle to the hospital. The hospital called The Law and the Lawman who showed up to investigate was the cop who roughed me up. We shared a pretty good laugh at that. He later became a friend. Someone stole my bicycle which was pretty exciting as it was a damn good bicycle, a Raliegh with Campagnolo components. My medical bills were $7K back in the day when you paid your own medical bills (which I did) and when $7K was a lot of money. The shooter was the husband of the liquor store owner and both of them were judgement proof. Generally speaking, I greatly prefer bliss to excitement.


----------



## Almaviva

Suwannee Tim said:


> Wasn't drunk for the wedding but hung over. I was 20 years old, riding my bicycle when I saw a man run from a liquor store carrying a cloth bag and a revolver. He was running very, very fast. Shortly a man emerged from the store with a Browning Hi Power pistol, 9mm and began firing wildly at the robber who by now was close to me. I heard a "clang" from my bicycle which was a bullet striking the seat tube. I got off the bicycle to examine the damage and noticed blood and small fragments of meat around the dent. It took me about half a minute to figure out the origin of this stuff which was a bullet wound in my lower left leg. Soon, the cops arrived and were told by the shooter that I was "the man" which earned me a pretty good roughing up. After half a hour or so The Law figured out I wasn't "the man" and let me go. I rode my bicycle to the hospital. The hospital called The Law and the Lawman who showed up to investigate was the cop who roughed me up. We shared a pretty good laugh at that. He later became a friend. Someone stole my bicycle which was pretty exciting as it was a damn good bicycle, a Raliegh with Campagnolo components. My medical bills were $7K back in the day when you paid your own medical bills (which I did) and when $7K was a lot of money. The shooter was the husband of the liquor store owner and both of them were judgement proof. Generally speaking, I greatly prefer bliss to excitement.


:lol:Fabulous tale!:tiphat:


----------



## science

Almaviva said:


> Wow. You seem to have a very exciting life, in between getting married while drunk and being shot. Any details on the shooting? No sarcasm, I'm really curious.
> 
> About my wife's ex-fiance, I think he did get a raw deal. He kept trying to reconnect, calling her until she put an end to it (he tried to invite her to a date in an expensive restaurant, she said "Sure, my husband and I will be delighted to attend" - he said, "it's not what I had in mind" - she said "then it's not happening, I'm a married woman" - he gave up), then we learned from common friends that he took to having multiple girlfriends, then got married, divorced, and was rather unhappy. Poor guy.


I went through a period of grief for about 6 months after a girl that I really loved dumped me, and to cope I had multiple girlfriends as well. It was wild - I was out of control, just hitting on every attractive female (I was a senior in college).

I was really a predator (of a sort): I would hang out in the college bookstore, watching when a girl checked out the dating advice books, and then when she moved to another section I'd introduce myself to her. Literally half an hour later I'd be back at it. I wonder if the staff caught on. I discovered that something like half of them would agree to meet me for a low-key date if I just said something like, "Excuse me. I was over there and I noticed you, and I think you're really beautiful. I'd love to have coffee sometime and get to know each other."

My record was ten straight nights with a date; some evenings I had to get rid of one woman before another came over. (At first I went out on real dates, but that got too expensive real fast. So I learned to cook, light some candles, pour cheap red wine over ice cream and strawberries.) Had to keep a notebook with a record of whom I'd called when, and eventually I had to keep notes on the women themselves. (Asked one, "Is your brother feeling better?" She said, "I don't have a brother." Awkward pause.)

At my college, there were mock "senior superlatives," and my friends awarded me "Most Romantic Theologian."

I'm sure that guy's story is different than mine, but really it was good for me. After that I was never shy around attractive women again, I'd learned a lot about what women want. I wish it'd happened to me when I was 15!


----------



## Keychick

The day i knew classical music was my soul!
That did it for me.


----------



## clavichorder

In recent times, that is, the last few years, it would have to have been the time when one of my best friends who I'm very infatuated with(a girl) kissed me on the cheek unexpectedly. it had been communicated before that she didn't see me that way, and it turns out that she even then she might not have even after having done that, but I still remember the warm excitement walking home after that kiss. It was a manic happiness.


----------



## Almaviva

science said:


> I would hang out in the college bookstore, watching when a girl checked out the dating advice books, and then when she moved to another section I'd introduce myself to her. Literally half an hour later I'd be back at it. I wonder if the staff caught on. I discovered that something like half of them would agree to meet me for a low-key date if I just said something like, "Excuse me. I was over there and I noticed you, and I think you're really beautiful. I'd love to have coffee sometime and get to know each other."
> 
> (At first I went out on real dates, but that got too expensive real fast. So I learned to cook, light some candles, pour cheap red wine over ice cream and strawberries.) Had to keep a notebook with a record of whom I'd called when, and eventually I had to keep notes on the women themselves. (Asked one, "Is your brother feeling better?" She said, "I don't have a brother." Awkward pause.)


Wow. I think you should write your own dating guide and make money out of this skill. I'm passed this age (and I am in a monogamous relationship, I love my wife, wouldn't cheat on her) but maybe my son would love to hear about your strategy to get dates with attractive college women.


----------



## science

Those books exist already! 

If I can sum up what I learned about women during that period, it would be: 

- a lot of women are lonely, and really want some flattering attention from a guy
- emphasize the flattery: woman really like to feel beautiful, sexy, desired (as long as you're not creepy) 
- flattery is not just in words, but eyes and actions (gifts and thoughtfulness, being romantic, etc.)
- getting rejected a lot of times is fine; don't take it personally
- be honest about your level of commitment 
- be cool and confident, don't act desperate 
- be funny, even cheesy-funny; flirt in ways that are flattering and silly 
- laugh at yourself when you make a mistake
- be ambitious (trying to get a better job, etc.), including culturally ambitious (classical music and famous books etc.)
- just say hello, don't be shy

I guess that is supposed to be obvious; maybe I was unusually clueless before I learned those things.


----------



## Suwannee Tim

Keychick said:


> The day i knew classical music was my soul!
> That did it for me.


Now that you mention it...... In 1974 I was 17, a Senior in high school and was listening to the same old same old on the radio. Bachman Turner Overdrive, Lynard Skynard, CDB, so bored with it. I began channel surfing and stopped on 89.9 to listen to The Pines of Rome. I was enraptured. Enduring the mockery of my peers, I embraced Classical Music and never looked back.

A year later I had symphony tickets and couldn't go. I gave them to my buddy hoping to help him see the light. The second half of the symphony was "The Pines" and "The Fountains". The first half was something completely boring. He and his sweetheart got bored and left at intermission.


----------



## Meaghan

Suwannee Tim said:


> Now that you mention it...... In 1974 I was 17, a Senior in high school and was listening to the same old same old on the radio. Bachman Turner Overdrive, Lynard Skynard, CDB, so bored with it. I began channel surfing and stopped on 89.9 to listen to The Pines of Rome. I was enraptured. Enduring the mockery of my peers, I embraced Classical Music and never looked back.


89.9? That's my local classical station! Are you from Oregon?


----------



## tdc

science said:


> Those books exist already!
> 
> If I can sum up what I learned about women during that period, it would be:
> 
> - a lot of women are lonely, and really want some flattering attention from a guy
> - emphasize the flattery: woman really like to feel beautiful, sexy, desired (as long as you're not creepy)
> - flattery is not just in words, but eyes and actions (gifts and thoughtfulness, being romantic, etc.)
> - getting rejected a lot of times is fine; don't take it personally
> - be honest about your level of commitment
> - be cool and confident, don't act desperate
> - be funny, even cheesy-funny; flirt in ways that are flattering and silly
> - laugh at yourself when you make a mistake
> - be ambitious (trying to get a better job, etc.), including culturally ambitious (classical music and famous books etc.)
> - just say hello, don't be shy
> 
> I guess that is supposed to be obvious; maybe I was unusually clueless before I learned those things.


I edited an over reaction to science post. Its all good.


----------



## Suwannee Tim

Meaghan said:


> 89.9? That's my local classical station! Are you from Oregon?


No, I'm from the United States easternmost desert, Florida. Just east of a large empty trench in the ground called the Suwannee River. Public radio stations are always allocated a frequency near 90 mHz. Lots of 89.9s in the US, all of them public.


----------



## Air

Meaghan said:


> 89.9? That's my local classical station! Are you from Oregon?


Weird! 89.9 is my classical station too, but I live in the Bay Area. Tim's logic makes sense though - my station KDFC just went public radio, so it got moved to the circa 90 mHz range.


----------



## Meaghan

Suwannee Tim said:


> No, I'm from the United States easternmost desert, Florida. Just east of a large empty trench in the ground called the Suwannee River. Public radio stations are always allocated a frequency near 90 mHz. Lots of 89.9s in the US, all of them public.





Air said:


> Weird! 89.9 is my classical station too, but I live in the Bay Area. Tim's logic makes sense though - my station KDFC just went public radio, so it got moved to the circa 90 mHz range.


I guess it's the classical station a lot of places. Shows what I know about radio.


----------



## Suwannee Tim

FM is line of sight so you can have an 89.9 in one locale and another a hundred or so (two hundred?) miles away. Yeah, all (almost all?) public radio is near 90 mHz.


----------



## Lenfer

I'm still hoping my most most exciting day has yet to come becuase if it's been already, I want my money back...


----------



## kv466

While I've had many 'most exciting days of my life' the first one stuck out was August 22, 1992 at Lollapallooza Festival in Bicentenial Park! Aside from the bands performing, the day was absolutely exquisite with a majestic sunset and great friends. Stayed up all night after the show 'partying' until the sun came up...then, upon getting home found myself with the task of boarding up windows and hoping for the best...while my home only got partially destroyed, it was an experience but nothing was better than the calm before the storm that was an all day festival chock full o' great bands and performances and the perfect day...another that just came to mind: finally making to Mozart's childhood home in Salzburg after about a day's worth of travelling!


----------



## samurai

Ranking right up there with the day I graduated Army basic training {after being "re-cycled" due to illness}, was the day I met my future wife and she agreed to let me take her out on a first date.


----------



## hawk

The birth of my two daughters would be at the top of my list. Our dauthers are now 22 and 24 and each day is filled with newness and excitement at being their father.


----------



## starthrower

Ravellian said:


> I think mine might be today.... just been offered my first full-time job out of college as an auditor/tax accountant, with a starting salary of $48K. WOOHOO!


I'll add a WooHoo! to that. I think my first full time job paid around 75 hundred a year back in 1980.


----------



## larifari

When my wife of 28 years, who was adopted at birth, found her birth family and seven siblings, I was so wound up and excited that I drove 36 hours straight to meet them.

It was not only the most exciting day in my life, but also the most satisfying and happiest, as well.

That was 15 years ago.


----------

